# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Δώρο κοτοπουλάκι

## soupia

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Μας φέρανε χθες ένα μικρό κοτοπουλάκι σαν δώρο για ένα από τα παιδιά, αλλά δυστυχώς οι γνώσεις μας είναι περιορισμένες.
Το κοτοπουλάκι είναι 10 ημερών περίπου.
Το έχουμε βάλει σε μια μεγάλη κούτα με εφημρίδες κάτω. Μας είπανε κ του βάλαμε μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως (40w). Του έχουμε νερό κ τροφή που μας φέρανε (μάλλον φύραμα).
Το βράδυ την κλείσαμε την λάμπα.
Όποιος έχει εμπειρία ας πει καμιά συμβουλή σχετικά με τη διαμονή-διατροφή του.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ringneck

καλημέρα! 
τη λάμπα την θέλει συνεχεια μην τ κλείνεις το βραδυ.. βάλε 1 θερμόμετρο μέσα στο κουτί πρέπει να είναι περίπου  30 βαθμούς 
λάμπα θα χρειαστεί τουλάχιστον 1 μηνα
 μετά σ θερμοκρασία δωματίου...

----------


## soupia

Κ από φαγητό τι δίνουμε; να αγοράσω κ άλλο φύραμα;
Το βράδυ με αναμμένη τη λάμπα πως κοιμάται;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχεις αυλη; τι θα το κάνεις το κοτόπουλο οταν μεγαλώσει; 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Αχου το μωρε!!! Τι γλυκά!!! Το μικρό τσιου τσιου!!! Λατρεμένα!!!
Οι γνώσεις που έχω σκετικα με τα κοτόπουλα είναι ότι πήρα από το χωριό, απο τους παππούδες μου. Καλαμπόκι σπασμένο, στην αρχή ανακατεμένο με λίγο νεράκι ( και το καλαμποκάλευρο κάνει..λεω εγω) , αγελαδινό τυρί ανάλατο για ασβέστιο που και που...
Τα θηράματα δεν ξέρω τι περιέχουν. Μήπως μας εξηγεί κάποιος που ξέρει, να λύσω και εφω την απορία μου! Κανονικά θα περιέχει ότι έχει ανάγκη το κοτοπουλάκι. 
Είχα κάποιες φορές όταν ήμουν μικρή ( αλλά και μεγάλη   :Happy:  ) κοτοπουλάκια στο σπίτι, σε διαμέρισμα. Όταν ήταν να τα βάλω για ύπνο, έβαζα ένα μπουκάλι με ζεστό νερό ( καλυμμένο με πετσέτα) και κουρνιάζανε διπλά του,. Άκουγα χαρούμενα τσιου τσιου,  χαμηλόφωνα, όπως κάνουν όταν μαζεύονται κάτω απο την κλώσα!

----------


## soupia

Αυλή έχω. Όταν μεγαλώσει με το καλό θα μεταφερθεί αλλού (σε συγγενή) που έχει κότες.
Η λάμπα πρέπει να είναι ανοιχτή κ τη νύχτα;

----------


## Αριστειδης

Η λαμπα μενει καθ' ολη την διαρκεια της μερας και της νυχτας.Χρειαζετε υψηλη θερμοκρασια στο χωρο που μενει.
Δε ξερω απο κοτοπουλα αλλα μηπως ειναι μικρο για να τρωει μονο του λεω εγω

----------


## Γιούρκας

Οι νεοσσοί όταν γεννιούνται έχουν απόλυτη ανάγκη τη θερμότητα ακόμα και αν έξω έχει πολύ υψηλή θερμοκρασία πχ 35 βαθμούς το καλοκαίρι. Η περίοδος που εξαρτώνται από τη λάμπα είναι άμεσα εξαρτημένη από την εποχή.Μετά την 21 πρώτη μέρα τον Χειμώνα και ανάλογα με τα κρύα την Ανοιξη και το Καλοκαίρι..Το καλύτερο να κοιμούνται μέσα σε φωλιά, σε κάτι που είναι κλειστό.Το σημαντικό ειναι να μην πατάνε σε βρεγμένο έδαφος και να μην φυσάει κρύος αέρας...

Μετα απο 21 μέρες σχεδον και παραπάνω μπορούν να αντέξουν θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος και όπως βλέπω το δικό σου θέλει κάποιες μέρες...

Τώρα που ειναι μικρό ειναι καλό να ειναι σε κλειστό μερος με λάμπα οπως το έχεις!!!Αργότερα καθως μεγαλώνει μπορείς να το βάλεις σε κλουβί απο κουνέλι και πιο μετά θα θέλει λίγη άπλα...το φύραμα ειναι κομπλέ για αρχή!Οπότε προχωράς!!!Τα πας μια χαρά

----------


## soupia

οκ σας ευχαριστώ! θα προσπαθώ να σας κρατώ ενήμερους!

----------


## Georgiablue

Σουπια τι κανει το κοτοπουλακι;  :Party0035:

----------


## stella ikaria

Εγω ειμαι απο χωριο και εχουμε συνεχεια κοτοπουλακια μεσα στο σπιτι οταν δεν εχουν κλοσα. Απο φαγητο βαζουμε τρημενο καλαμποκι και αβγό σφυχτο,να το κανεις και μικρα κομματια θα το φαει μια χαρα. Επισης να κλινεις το κουτι εστω να το μισοκλινεις για να μενει μεσα η ζέστη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Επίσης, έχω ακούσιε ότι δεν πρέπει να τα πολυακουμπάς και τα ταλαιπωρείς ακόμη, είναι πολύ μικρό και καλό είναι να έχει την ησυχία του.

----------


## stella ikaria

Πράγματι και αυτό ισχυει γιατί είναι ευεσθυτα σε τέτοια ηλικία.

----------


## Corvus

τα κοτοπουλακια δεν ειναι παιχνιδια για τα παιδακια.

----------

